# Need some advice in joining Airforce,Army, or Navy at 40



## kapihare2 (19 Jul 2015)

Folks,
I am a Hindu and proud Canadian citizen in a civilian job, I was born in India Mumbai and was naturalized as a citizen in Canada . I love Canada and want to contribute. I am physically fit and can train. I am an electronics engineer with a very high proficiency in IT with experience more than 12 years. I am not sure what to expect being of a different ethnicity. I want to join and be a proud Canadian serving the forces, but not sure if it is late at the age of 40. I can serve more 15 years and want to give it a shot.
Would being born in India impede my chances to serve?

Need some guidance


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2015)

kapihare2 said:
			
		

> I want to join and be a proud Canadian serving the forces, but not sure if it is late at the age of 40.



This may help,

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87496.0



			
				kapihare2 said:
			
		

> Would being born in India impede my chances to serve?



Background check period for applicants who born outside of the country  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105641.0



			
				kapihare2 said:
			
		

> I am not sure what to expect being of a different ethnicity.



Institutional Racism In The Canadian Armed Forces?!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/315.50
13 pages.

Is the CAF as diversified as canada is?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37.0/nowap.html
4 pages.

There are various discussions about Diversity in the CAF.



			
				kapihare2 said:
			
		

> I am a Hindu



Religion in the Canadian Forces 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25815.0/nowap.html
25 pages.

Not sure if you do, but in case you have dietary restrictions,

All Things Vegetarian/Vegan (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/30884.0


----------



## Leeworthy (19 Jul 2015)

Your not to old. When I was in basic there was a guy there who was 52 years old. As long as you can keep up and complete the required trades training up to the CF's standards then you should have no issues.

As for the ethnicity issue, DND is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate based on age, religion or race. As long as you can pass everything in your  background, medical and other steps of the recruiting process then you have just as much a shot as a Canadian born citizen.

As for your choice of element (ie Navy, Army, Air Force) it will be dependant on the trade that you chose to enroll in. I am assuming you would want to enroll as an engineer, so with that said you could go two routes.  If you have a university degree you could try to enrol as an Officer, or if not you could try and apply as a Skilled applicant for an NCM role. There are a few trades that deal with engineering. 

Good Luck


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jul 2015)

kapihare2 said:
			
		

> Folks,
> I am a Hindu and proud Canadian citizen in a civilian job, I was born in India Mumbai and was naturalized as a citizen in Canada . I love Canada and want to contribute. I am physically fit and can train. I am an electronics engineer with a very high proficiency in IT with experience more than 12 years. I am not sure what to expect being of a different ethnicity. I want to join and be a proud Canadian serving the forces, but not sure if it is late at the age of 40. I can serve more 15 years and want to give it a shot.
> Would being born in India impede my chances to serve?
> 
> Need some guidance



You'll be fine. In fact, this job may be right up your alley based on your degree and job experience: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/signalofficer-79. I have a former Troop Commander who did 20 years in a civilian job and joined late. No issues at all.


----------



## kapihare2 (20 Jul 2015)

Thank you so much- This information is helpful!!!!


----------

